# Should I go back to the DOCTOR?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

So for 2 weeks I ended up on Steriods becuase I was having a severe reaction to an unknown substance. 
Since my steriods made my stomach upset I kind of stopped eating after day two/or just didnt really finish any meals when on the meds. After I got off them I was able to eat again, but the other day I missed breakfast and went to 8 hour shift and than ate lunch. I was very hungry and becoming disorianted and almost passed out. I grabbed a can of soda as it in the past had fixed it when this type of thing happened. For the past couple of days my diet has been mainly sugar and its literally the only thing fixing the seemingly black hole in my stomach.


----------



## IxFx (Jan 1, 2022)

[Redacted]


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Steroids can cause ulcers and gi bleeding. I would follow up with my doctor.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Zster said:


> Steroids can cause ulcers and gi bleeding. I would follow up with my doctor.


Would uclers make me hungry?


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

It could be a number of things. I'd try to keep track of what's triggering this and how long before you get that crashing feeling.

The disorientation thing sounds so familiar. My wife has sugar issues. Not full on diabetes, but she craves carbs and feels like they make her full, yet she will crash big time later. She cannot do anything physically strenuous without having something to eat either right before and after, or during. Several small meals/snacks throughout the day keeps her going. Also, she has a few food intolerances, possibly triggered from gut issues caused by long term ibuprofen use due to headache/migraine issues.

Just one example of what it could be. Not all doctors have the knowledge to catch this sort of thing. It was a couple of years and a few doctors before we stumbled onto the cause and at this time we just have to try to manage it the best we can.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

GusWriter said:


> The disorientation thing sounds so familiar. My wife has sugar issues. Not full on diabetes, but she craves carbs and feels like they make her full, yet she will crash big time later. She cannot do anything physically strenuous without having something to eat either right before and after, or during. Several small meals/snacks throughout the day keeps her going.


Hypoglycemia?


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> Hypoglycemia?


No. Her tests have shown borderline prediabetic, then fine. The doctors don't label it, just tell her her levels go out of whack(paraphrase), and she should watch her diet.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

You shouldn't be taking steroids on an empty stomach and you should eat frequently but small meals. I spent 10 years on corticosteroids. You can stack on weight if you eat too many foods that aren't good like sugary things like cans of soft drink (soda).

I used to get light headed if I didn't eat well during the day and crave sugary things.

If you have an allergy, it might pay to go get a scratch test. You could get a referral from your doctor to see someone who is interested in allergies or specialises in them.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

beth x said:


> You shouldn't be taking steroids on an empty stomach and you should eat frequently but small meals. I spent 10 years on corticosteroids. You can stack on weight if you eat too many foods that aren't good like sugary things like cans of soft drink (soda).
> 
> I used to get light headed if I didn't eat well during the day and crave sugary things.
> 
> If you have an allergy, it might pay to go get a scratch test. You could get a referral from your doctor to see someone who is interested in allergies or specialises in them.


Sadly they will not help me. Its a bit of a dilema


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Sadly they will not help me. Its a bit of a dilema


This might be a start for you to look at what's happening. 








Food allergy and intolerance


Food allergy is an immune response, while food intolerance is a chemical reaction.




www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au




There is probably a more helpful one for your area so you can google food allergies/sensitivities or food additives sensitivities. There are also environmental allergies, like have you moved recently and are there grasses growing near you or trees flowering. Have there been thunderstorms recently (can bring on asthma)? Does your place have a mould issue? Are you eating different foods than normal? Stress? Different laundry powder.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

It could be many thing, so yes, going will give you some info. Also, they can run an A1C test to look at your blood sugar over a longer period of time. If you have a lower number then you might be struggling with hypoglycemia, and it can have many symptoms, like being tired, craving sweets, etc.. You can also check your blood sugar immediately waking in the a.m. with a kit from a pharmacy or grocery store, and that would give you an idea before seeing a dr.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> So for 2 weeks I ended up on Steriods becuase I was having a severe reaction to an unknown substance.
> Since my steriods made my stomach upset I kind of stopped eating after day two/or just didnt really finish any meals when on the meds. After I got off them I was able to eat again, but the other day I missed breakfast and went to 8 hour shift and than ate lunch. I was very hungry and becoming disorianted and almost passed out. I grabbed a can of soda as it in the past had fixed it when this type of thing happened. For the past couple of days my diet has been mainly sugar and its literally the only thing fixing the seemingly black hole in my stomach.


You...may want to give your doc a call...


----------

